# TheAnt's BOB



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Food: 3+ days MRE
Drink:Will be adding Katadyn Pocket
First Aid: Simple bandages, wraps, creams.
Tools: Knife, firestarters
Maps and Travel Information: Will be adding
Clothing: One change of clothes
Communication: AM/FM Radio (3AA batteries), emergency signal light
Lighting: Wind up flashlight
Shelter: Four piece sleep system (including water resistant bivy)










Thanks to Victor (Tony) at http://tonystactical.com I got a new bug out bag and 4 piece sleep system (fancy talk for sleeping bag). Just thought I would share. I haven\'t had a chance to use any of this stuff yet but I love the look/feel!










The first picture is the BOB all packed up with the sleep system inside. It currently weighs about 38lbs. That is quite a bit but there is a lot in there and I don\'t have to carry everything that is in it.










The second picture is the BOB and the sleep system in its compression bag. The sleep system is 8lbs of the 38lbs. Since it is actually 2 (or three depending on how you count it) sleeping bags in one I can lighten the weight depending on the time of year or even possibly sleep 2 or three.

The third picture is the BOB and sleep system unrolled. The camo part is actually a bivy which acts much like a mini tent to shed water and such.

The fourth pictures shows everything that is in the bag. Can you find the lighters? LOL


----------

